# Brownie... new to me



## bhop (Dec 3, 2008)

So I visited my family during Thanksgiving and after finding out that i'm a camera junkie, my grandma gave me a little hand-me-down.  I'm excited to try it out.  

Kodak Brownie Hawkeye Flash version.. unfortunately, she couldn't find the flash, but I doubt I could find flash bulbs for it anyway. That roll of film in the pic expired in '78.  I haven't decided if I should try using it or not...


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 3, 2008)

For what they are, and for what they can do, they can take surprisingly good pictures.

...depends on the photgrapher

Nice acquisition!


----------



## McQueen278 (Dec 3, 2008)

unless that roll has some kind of sentimental value to you, I would use it.  B&W film doesn't do too much when it expires when compared to color film.  It will probably be very low contrast, but if used with that in mind you might get cool results.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice.

I have an old Brownie Hawkeye, I even have the flash and the plastic flash cover.  I've never run film through it though.  It's my understanding that I'd have to load some 110 film onto a 620 spool.


----------



## bhop (Dec 3, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> It's my understanding that I'd have to load some 110 film onto a 620 spool.



620 is actually the exact same size film as 120, not 110.  It just has a smaller diameter spool (same width though).  If that Brownie is the same as mine on the inside, then a 120 spool will fit on the top, but you have to use a 620 spool on the bottom.  You just have to remember to keep that 620 spool or request it back if you send it out for future use.  I have a roll of HP5 in it right now and the first two frames seem to have advanced ok.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2008)

Doh...yes, I meant 120 film.


----------

